# Assessment Time



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How much time do you put into a new puppy before you wash it out? Now I'm not talking about the family pet, I'm looking at PPD/Police prospects. I have washed out Chesapeakes by the time I finished their last set of shots. By 16 weeks if they didn't have it, they were gone. What about working dogs?


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a great question, and one I still struggle with after 15 years of raising puppies to Police Dogs. I tend to try a few different things before I give up, but ultimately is the knowledge of the genetics that helps you out more than anything else.

I would never raise a puppy for Police or SAR work if I was confident the genetics could get me there. But, I have been fooled by late maturing genetics a few times, leaving egg on my face, happily though. It is something I dont mind being wrong about and have NO pride or ego issues about either. I currently have a soft puppy that I will now give more time to. I am used to certain lines of dogs and now have seen some new lines that have thrown me off a little.

Now, nerve problems and hunt drive I will kick out early. It is the willingness to fight confidently that I have been fooled with at times. Now, I'm not referring to sharp defense pups that look tough either. I'm talking about otherwise completely confident pups, that didn't seem to show much interest at all in a decoy, even at times showing submission and avoidance. Only to grow into very powerful dogs. One pup was a DDR GSD so I knew in advance that this would happen and he currently sits in the back of NY State Troopers car, very tough dog. But wouldn't bit shit until over a year, I lost some weight trying to make that damn puppy interested. I have a Malinois that a very nice SAR handler owns now that I donated thinking he didnt have enough fight drive for Police. BIG MISTAKE. But he is still in a great spot doing work and has a beautiful loving home.

It is my goal to some day understand every working dog genetics, like a computer. Big dream.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Good question. Have you guys experienced pups that eventually get over some form of nervousness or softness if he shows signs of strength otherwise? For example, pup can get hackly and do defensive barking but will bite anyways in a strange field.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> I would never raise a puppy for Police or SAR work if I was confident the genetics could get me there.


Was this supposed to say "if I wasn't" instead of "if I was" ?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Gang!


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Was this supposed to say "if I wasn't" instead of "if I was" ?



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Yes indeed Connie: I type unusually fast and think even faster. Hard to keep it all together

Bryan


----------

